# Can you be rehired if you didn’t return after LOA?



## ayjackson365 (Jul 1, 2021)

I did not return to work after my LOA at the distribution center and I received a separation letter saying I didn’t return after LOA. Will they rehire?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 1, 2021)

Did you tell spot that you are not coming back?


----------

